# I have a drug problem.



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree that getting some professional help is in order. As @Biracial suggested there are also many community groups available for this type of thing like NA, you could check to see what's available in your community.

Read up on Heroin addiction, here's a good article to get started. It is very dangerous long term, and is very addicting. Heroin Addiction - Symptoms, Signs and Side Effects of Heroin Abuse & Addiction - Timberline Knolls 

I don't think someone who is addicted is going to pull off getting off of this stuff on their own. Even in the beginning stages it is easy to say well just one more time won't hurt anything, and that very quickly turns into a habit that has long term effects. Assuming this research is actually for a friend, I would just go pull in an adult to help, the teacher may be a good spot to start. You're not doing your friend any favors by keeping her secret. The sooner it gets into the open so that it can be addressed the better. Is the threat of having your friend angry or embarrassed really worth seeing them waste away and possibly even die?


----------

